# 2nd annual F1 Builders Cup



## mxrich (Dec 27, 2004)

Here we go again! Will anyone be able to take Hyperdrive off the podium? The 2008 F1 Builders Cup will take place in Calhoun, GA at Primetime Hobbies on September 20/21. All team drivers this year will race 4 cell mod. As before it will be two car/driver teams competing for the Cup. The years entries will include Hyperdrive, MLP, Cross, Alpha, NIKKO, TRG, Tamiya, and we hope to see RCIndycars and Corally entering this year. There may also be another team from HPI who finished second last year and are looking for redemption.
The Cup race is for invitation drivers only.

There will be three classes open to all drivers.

F1 6 cell. All 2wd cars will use brushed 27T motors or 17.5 brushless. All 4wd cars can use down to a 19T brushed motor or 13.5 brushless. Li-Po is legal.

F1 4 cell. All 2wds will use 27T motors only, no brushless. 4wds can use down to a 19T motor, no brushless. No Li-Po batteries.

Spec F1 class. All Tamiya F103 based cars and similar such as Cross, Duratrax, TRG, Zen, chevron 4 and 6 wheel F1's. All cars will use Tamiya F103 style wheels only. Silver can motors only. Batteries not determined as of this time.

Keep watching here for more info.


----------

